# Looking for informations on SS Porto in 1918



## Fokad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for any informations on the passenger/cargo ship SS Porto in 1918.
SS Porto was the ex german steamer Prinz Heinrich seized by the Portuguese Gouvernement in 1915 then chartered to the British Gouvernement and sublet to the French Gouvernement. Managed by the Hudson's Bay Company, she apparently sailed under portuguese flag on the North Russia route.
I thank you in advance

Fokad


----------



## Rui Amaro (Apr 27, 2007)

Olá Fokad
PORTO ex PRINZ HEINRICH IN 08/1914 was interned at Lisbon, due WWI; 23/02/1916 seized by Portuguese Government and r/n PORTO by TME-Transportes Maritimos do Estado (state company); 1917 Furness, Withy acted as managers. Basis not clear for such an important ship, 1921 returned to TME and employed on the Hamburg, Le Havre, Vigo, Leixões. Lisbon, Madeira, St. Vincent Cape Verde, Rio de Janeiro, Santos, Buenos Aires service together with TRÁS-OS-MONTES, ex BULOW; 1924 withdrawn as too old fashioned when new ships entered the route and the service was taken over by Companhia Nacional de Navegação, Lisbon; 1925 broken up in Italy.
Re she sailed under Portuguese flag on the North Russia route untraced.
Regards
Rui Amaro - Porto


----------



## Fokad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bonjour Rui Amaro,
Thank you for the informations. 
In the early 1918, SS porto was on the Murmansk-West Europe route (to UK -Newcastle?- and may be France). On april 1st 1918, she has repatriated french soldiers from Russia. On may 29th she has transported british Royal Marines to Murmansk and sailed back to West Europe on june 16th. I am interested by the period in between (only one trip ?) when, I suppose, she has transported russian deportees from Britain to Russia. 
Best regards
Fokad


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 14, 2011)

*SS Porto*

Hi there, I've been researching the deportation of Russian people in 1917 (and Baltic people whose countries were at that time considered Russian subjects) and came across a letter that mentions the SS Porto. It is in the National Archives at Kew, London, ref HO 162/66 f.100 - a copy of a letter from the secretary of the Home Office to the Secretary of the War Office dated 2nd October 1917. It says that 1,100 Russian subjects disembarked from Liverpool on the 30th of September aboard the SS Porto but that it was seriously damaged by a collision in the Mersey. The men were removed and temporarily interred at a War Office Camp near Oldham. Letters in the same file describe that the men were later successfully deported on about the 19th of October 1917 from Newcastle. I am trying to find out what ship it was that finally deported the men and, if possible, a passenger list for the journey. Please let me know if you can help.
Terpsichore


----------



## Fokad (Jul 20, 2010)

*SS Porto*

Terpsichore,
Found in Shukman in "War or Revolution: russian jews and conscription in Britain 1917" regarding russian young men repatriated to Archangel
"Those who came later on the Tsaritsa's second voyage in late october had a tale to tell. About 1,000 of them had been waiting in a camp of Lancashire, their earlier departure having been postponed through damage to their ship »

Tsaritsa (or Czaritza), russian passenger cargo, built in Britain 1915, 6598 GRT, was requisitioned by the British Gouvernement in 1917 and thereafter sailed under Cunard management.

According to Shukman, the Home Office reported in mid-october 1917 about other transports
Pollern (august 15) : 45 men
Bienvenue (august 31) : 94
Kursk and Stenkov (september 10) : totalling 1700 on both ships
Umgeni (september 19) : 56 (Umgeni was damaged and turned back) 
Tsaritsa (september 29) : 200
Porto (september 30) : 1050 (Porto was damaged and turned back)

Hoping that it will help
Regards
Fokad


----------



## peter jay (Dec 30, 2011)

*Repatriation of Scottish Lithuanians 1917*

Hi,
I am researching the repatriation of Scottish Lithuanians to Russia under the 1917 Military Convention. Can anyone add to Fokad's last thread listing some ships. Does anyone have a passenger list or any further information ?

PJAY


----------

